# My *almost one year* collection!!! (pics, pics, pics!)



## Elusive21 (Dec 13, 2009)

So, girlies, it's been almost a year since my first MAC purchase and now I am proud to say that I'm a full blown MAC addict (and proud to admit it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). I have documented my journey and am now going to share it with you lovelies.

But first: *the beginning*: this was my MAC collection in March.






And here's my collection *now*:

Top Row: Estee Lauder cream shadows
Middle Rows: MAC paint pots
Bottom Row: fluidlines

_[BTW, I if anyone wants to know the names of any of these products, just let me know. I'm just not motivated enough to write down the name of every single thing in every single pic]_






My beloved mineralized eye shadows:









Palettes: Neutral, Cool, Warm












Urban Decay palettes, MAC holiday palette, random eyeshadows and pigments






Blushes






Powders & Bronzers






Shadesticks, eyeliners, eye pencils, etc.






Lip glosses 






Lipsticks


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!  Great collection.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 13, 2009)

Love the lipsticks!


----------



## AnjaNicole (Dec 13, 2009)

I cant wait till I celebrate my one year anniversary for collecting makeup


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 13, 2009)

Good Collection! Very nicely done for one year!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 13, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## Elusive21 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice collection


----------

